

Engineering majors study the most - Business majors the least - asanwal
http://chronicle.com/article/article-content/129806

======
Fliko
Over in Vancouver at BCIT I know that there are a few business diploma
programs where the students end up studying just as much (and sometimes even
more!) then the engineering diploma programs. This is clearly a special case
but I think it's interesting to note.

------
agildehaus
They had to have a 12 year study to determine this?

